# cat allergic to fish (esp salmon and tuna) BUT



## snoop2 (May 6, 2006)

is fish oil ok?

i read somewhere that salmon oil in particular had histamines removed, i think it was
so that cats would not have an allergic reaction to it
but is this ALL salmon oil,

or only salmon oil that is sold as histimamine free?


i have a cat who gets diahrrea if she eats fish, however it does not seem to be ALL fish
sometimes a small amount of ocean white fish is ok

also she can eat FF chicken gourmet, which has SOME kind of fish in it (it does not say what kind)
and so far, that has not been a problem

since so many cat foods are adding fish and fish meal these days, or fish oils, its getting harder and harder to find safe foods for her

any ideas?


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

Trial and error. Allergies tend to be specific. I once read that a cat can be allergic to chicken but not to chicken fat. I'm wondering if fish allergies tend to be like that as well. 

I would just take note of what brands of cat food caused your cat to have problems in the past and avoid them. The ones that haven't caused a problem should be ok. 

I think pet food companies tend to put fish in cat food as a marketing trick. Cats love strong odors. Fish has a very strong odor. Therefore cats love fish, and naturally the pet food companies want you to buy more their food again and again so they're going to make their food as palatable as possible so you'll keep buying it. Keep searching. There are canned cat foods without any fish in them. 

Right now, in addition to some cats having fish allergies, the main reason to reduce fish consumption is due to the high mercury levels that can build up if fish is a large part of the diet, for both humans and cats.


----------

